# Sackett's bank



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Went to the lump yesterday (3-15-12) for the first time. The tuna bite was pretty good, we chunked and drifted and landed 5 nice black fins and about a 40 lb AJ. Problem was, every time we hooked a good yellow fin, and we hooked several, either we broke off or pulled the hook. Beautiful water, pretty day, it was awesome except for the bad luck on the big fish. Had 7 hooked up and fought them from 15 to 90 miutes only to have all the big ones get away. Oh well, it sure beat working and we did get a mess of fish. I'll be back to that spot.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I can relate to the pulled hook thing. I cured that by easing up on the drag setting.  Too much drag at the onset of hook up tends to tear the mouth some making it easier to throw the hook later in the fight to the boat. Good luck and tight lines to you.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

its nice the midnight lump is holding YF, that can be some exciting fishing.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Sounds like you ended up with a nice bag. Congrats!


----------

